# How do you make overhead announcements via your zebra?



## blitzsofttm

Our store has always had a team member run back to TSC to make the overhead announcement, and I just heard that there was a way to do so over the zebra, but we could not figure it out.  Does anyone know if this is actually possible, and how to do so?


----------



## sunnydays

it is, to my knowledge, not possible


----------



## redeye58

Not something to be shared on here even if it were.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

not at my store.


----------



## qmosqueen

Sure we can’t do that.


----------



## IWishIKnew

If we could do that I would assume we'd be able to do closing announcements more than twice in a row before they're broken again for a month.

If it were possible, it would be a terrible idea, because any random TM being able to speak over the PA is a recipe for disaster, and you can't even really lock it down because guest service TMs do the announcements.


----------



## sunnydays

IWishIKnew said:


> If we could do that I would assume we'd be able to do closing announcements more than twice in a row before they're broken again for a month.
> 
> If it were possible, it would be a terrible idea, because any random TM being able to speak over the PA is a recipe for disaster, and you can't even really lock it down because guest service TMs do the announcements.



style still does the announcements at my store but like its not hard to just go to the phone and read the instructions on how to use the overhead lol


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

sunnydays said:


> style still does the announcements at my store but like its not hard to just go to the phone and read the instructions on how to use the overhead lol


That would require instructions to be at the phone  (you’d be out of luck at my store)


----------



## Zxy123456

Can’t be done


----------



## happygoth

sunnydays said:


> style still does the announcements at my store but like its not hard to just go to the phone and read the instructions on how to use the overhead lol


So they make Style go up to Guest Services? We had a brief period of transition doing that but that ended a long time ago.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

happygoth said:


> So they make Style go up to Guest Services? We had a brief period of transition doing that but that ended a long time ago.


At my store only the TSC phone can do it so either an ETL or a front end ™ will just go to TSC


----------



## Dead and Khaki

*Makes note to go to Sunnydays's store and cause mayhem*


----------



## happygoth

Amanda Cantwell said:


> At my store only the TSC phone can do it so either an ETL or a front end ™ will just go to TSC


There are no phones at the fittings rooms anymore, at least in my store, so it would be impossible for Style to do it unless they went up to GS.


----------



## sunnydays

happygoth said:


> So they make Style go up to Guest Services? We had a brief period of transition doing that but that ended a long time ago.


our phones are in tsc


----------



## BadWolf4531

Years ago, it was possible to make an overhead announcement from any phone in the store (this was back when we still had red phones on the sales floor and before Zebras were a thing). I used to be able to make closing announcements with a portable while I was closing registers. Corporate took that functionality away after guests figured out how to access the overhead and played some "inappropriate" audio in one of the stores, the video for which unfortunately went viral. To my knowledge, they have never given that functionality to the Zebras.


----------



## Tarshitsucks

If they did that then they would have some angry team member swearing and quitting in the thing and if a guest got hold of said my device from a careless team member well who knows.


----------



## Bufferine

Tarshitsucks said:


> If they did that then they would have some angry team member swearing and quitting in the thing and if a guest got hold of said my device from a careless team member well who knows.


We had a TM do this on walkie. Flush the toilet, burp, fart, ect. It was seasonal so it took awhile to figure out who.


----------



## FlowTeamChick

Bufferine said:


> We had a TM do this on walkie. Flush the toilet, burp, fart, ect. It was seasonal so it took awhile to figure out who.


Makes me crazy enough when TMs have stupid back-and-forth comments and jokes - when the store is open.  So unprofessional.
The TM you reference - did they not progress beyond 5th grade in maturation?  Good grief.


----------



## DBZ

FlowTeamChick said:


> Makes me crazy enough when TMs have stupid back-and-forth comments and jokes - when the store is open.  So unprofessional.
> The TM you reference - did they not progress beyond 5th grade in maturation?  Good grief.



When I read this, I read maturation as masturbation


----------



## FlowTeamChick

DBZ said:


> When I read this, I read maturation as masturbation


Well, you made me look to make sure I spelled it correctly. ;-)


----------



## LUNCHpod

I think they at least said they added it at some point, because I remember people telling me that we could and the GSTL trying and over the whole store you could hear some variation of "the call could not be completed as dialed. Please try again."


----------



## employee 626

Home Depot has that feature, so it's posible


----------



## versionDefect

Very old thread but it actually is possible! You must be signed into the leader role (So you have to be a leader) and you just dial 52# and hit call. Taught my store that recently.


----------



## DBZ

I taught my store that too. I love grabbing the closing TLs zebra to do the announcements.


----------



## busyzoningtoys

You need a certain phone system for it to work. Newer but not the latest few versions.


----------



## blitzsofttm

Our store has always had a team member run back to TSC to make the overhead announcement, and I just heard that there was a way to do so over the zebra, but we could not figure it out.  Does anyone know if this is actually possible, and how to do so?


----------



## JohnSith373

busyzoningtoys said:


> You need a certain phone system for it to work. Newer but not the latest few versions.


If you have the phone app on your MyDevice, you can to intercom/PA announcement unless your store specifically isn’t working. Using the TMSC landline or a leader signed into the MyDevice can use an extension to start the overhead announcement. Search on workbench for the extension


----------



## versionDefect

blitzsofttm said:


> Our store has always had a team member run back to TSC to make the overhead announcement, and I just heard that there was a way to do so over the zebra, but we could not figure it out.  Does anyone know if this is actually possible, and how to do so?


You must be a leader and signed into the phone (under the leader role) You hit 52# and call or 52, it works like that at my store. We had a new PA recently because they kept breaking.

AFAIK, The only 3 extensions that are allowed to access the PA is leader (myDevice only) the landline in  TSC and the landline at Guest Service.

I've tried using the electronics phone, cash office phone, SDs office phone. Nothing lol.


----------



## JohnSith373

versionDefect said:


> You must be a leader and signed into the phone (under the leader role) You hit 52# and call or 52, it works like that at my store. We had a new PA recently because they kept breaking.
> 
> AFAIK, The only 3 extensions that are allowed to access the PA is leader (myDevice only) the landline in  TSC and the landline at Guest Service.
> 
> I've tried using the electronics phone, cash office phone, SDs office phone. Nothing lol.


SD office worked at 2 small and 1 large format. I’ve tried the guest service landline but that didn’t work at a large format and the small formats don’t have a guest service landline


----------



## versionDefect

JohnSith373 said:


> SD office worked at 2 small and 1 large format. I’ve tried the guest service landline but that didn’t work at a large format and the small formats don’t have a guest service landline


I think it has to be an actual target phone land line. not just a random landline. if you know what i mean?


----------



## BadWolf4531

Our PA is finally working this week! First time in *2 years.* It was pleasant surprise when I heard the closing announcements the other night.


----------



## lokinix

You can do it from a handheld logged in as leader and then do it like you would on the one in the TSC. A normal TM can not do it. With that said, the handhelds don't always log leaders in as leader, it's interesting. 

This was mentioned.

Our GS phone doesn't work with it, nor does our TSC. It's weird.


----------



## Nauzhror

versionDefect said:


> Very old thread but it actually is possible! You must be signed into the leader role (So you have to be a leader) and you just dial 52# and hit call. Taught my store that recently.


Yeah, I used to be able to do it, because anyone could sign in as a leader, but the update a while back ruined that.


----------



## MrT

lokinix said:


> You can do it from a handheld logged in as leader and then do it like you would on the one in the TSC. A normal TM can not do it. With that said, the handhelds don't always log leaders in as leader, it's interesting.
> 
> This was mentioned.
> 
> Our GS phone doesn't work with it, nor does our TSC. It's weird.


I believe there can only be so many logged in as leader so most likely there is already more leaders logged on before they get there.


----------



## versionDefect

MrT said:


> I believe there can only be so many logged in as leader so most likely there is already more leaders logged on before they get there.


TECHNICALLY speaking yes, There is only x amount of people allowed on 1 extension at a time.


----------



## lokinix

MrT said:


> I believe there can only be so many logged in as leader so most likely there is already more leaders logged on before they get there.





MrT said:


> I believe there can only be so many logged in as leader so most likely there is already more leaders logged on before they get there.


I believe I've seen 3 or 4


----------



## graydot

versionDefect said:


> I've tried using the electronics phone, cash office phone, SDs office phone. Nothing lol.





lokinix said:


> Our GS phone doesn't work with it, nor does our TSC. It's weird.


You have to call CSC and request paging line access for the extensions to use the paging system ✨


----------



## versionDefect

graydot said:


> You have to call CSC and request paging line access for the extensions to use the paging system ✨


hmm. very interesting. I'll probably get in trouble if I call them without telling a TL. They probs wouldn't want the electronics phone out in the open having paging access. 

Also, Do you know is CSC could add extensions to the myDevices? We got an optical in our remodel and they have their own ext but it doesn't show up in the myDevice contacts list.


----------



## graydot

versionDefect said:


> hmm. very interesting. I'll probably get in trouble if I call them without telling a TL. They probs wouldn't want the electronics phone out in the open having paging access.
> 
> Also, Do you know is CSC could add extensions to the myDevices? We got an optical in our remodel and they have their own ext but it doesn't show up in the myDevice contacts list.


Yes they should be able to! You could try using chatbot as well.


----------



## versionDefect

graydot said:


> Yes they should be able to! You could try using chatbot as well.


good to know. you think they’d add any TM to do the announcements over their device? or just tie it to Leaders? 

GS TMs would benefit from paging a guest without having to find a leader first


----------



## Nauzhror

TM's used to be able to make announcements, because anyone could actually log in as "Leader". They changed it recently so that only actual TL's can do so now though - I doubt they're going to revert it.


----------



## graydot

versionDefect said:


> good to know. you think they’d add any TM to do the announcements over their device? or just tie it to Leaders?
> 
> GS TMs would benefit from paging a guest without having to find a leader first


You could try but I don’t think so. AFAIK it needs to be a desktop IP phone (Cisco if your store still has those or the Polycom phones)


----------



## versionDefect

graydot said:


> You could try but I don’t think so. AFAIK it needs to be a desktop IP phone (Cisco if your store still has those or the Polycom phones)


I meant like the ext so anyone can do it from their device. We don't have a GS phone. Only a PolyCom TSC phone. Thinking about it now. We actually have wiring for a phone outside of the cash office. I could prolly convince our ETL to let me call about it to CSC to enable paging access for that one. 

Our new GS just straight up doesn't have room for a landline phone. we just grab a dedicated myDevice for the phone lol.


----------

